# Salsa recipes?



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Wondering if my fellow BOTLs have any interesting salsa recipes they'd be willing to share to the community.

I like to make a simple, quick, plain jane salsa that has a good flavor and doesn't take much time. All you need are two large tomatoes, a good size jalapeño pepper, tomato bullion, and some cilantro. Just boil the tomatoes and jalapeño till the skin of the tomatoes peels easily. Peel off the skin of the tomatoes under cold water and slice the pepper in half. Add tomatoes, jalapeño, cilantro, and bullion into blender and blend. Easy as that. 

nothing is every really measured, always comes out different.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

3 Cans of Black Beans drained
3 cans of White corn drained
3 tomatoes diced
3 Avocados diced
1 red onion choped
1 bunch of cilantro choped
1/3 cup of Balsamic Vinegar 

Combine the beans, corn, onion, cilantro, and vinegar and let sit in the fridge overnight, the next day add the rest of the ingredients and enjoy. This makes a huge amount so invite your friends.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Simple New Mexico Salsa

1. 7-10 Jalapeños (NM means hot)
2. 1 large canned whole tomatoes
3. Bunch of Cilantro (optional)
4. 1/3 Onion chopped (or onion powder)
5. Enough Garlic to your liking.
6. Salt to your taste

Blend...a nice simple and hot salsa


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*quick & good*

If you dont want to mess with peeling fresh tomatoes try this:

Canned diced (not stewed) tomatoes (Redpack or Hunt's are good)
Canned diced green chilies
Diced onion
Chopped garlic
Chopped cilantro (the key ingredient for me)
Diced bell pepper
Diced Jalapenos
Hot sauce (to taste)

Sorry I don't have exact quanties. I eyeball it.
I make it in a food processor.


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Killer Jalapenos!!!!*

*FDA Confirms Jalapeños as Salmonella Source*

Jul 23, 2008 4:28 AM 








After three months and nearly 1,260 cases of foodborne illness in the U.S. and Canada, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration on Monday announced it found a Mexican-grown jalapeno pepper at a Texas distribution facility contaminated with the rare Saintpaul strain of salmonella. The discovery led the distribution company to recall its jalapenos, which have been distributed in Texas and Georgia.
*The FDA is also advising consumers to stop eating raw jalapeno peppers until further notice. The warning does not apply to cooked or pickled jalapenos.*

*TOMATOES IN CLEAR*

Monday's pepper warnings come on the heels of the FDA's announcement last week that it is lifting its warning--in place since early June--against eating fresh red round and Roma tomatoes. The tomato warnings have led to drastic losses for tomato growers and the food industry as diners shy away from the fruit. 
The FDA also advises people in high-risk populations--such as the elderly, infants and those with compromised immune systems--to avoid eating raw serrano peppers until further notice. 
Solving the mystery behind the salmonella outbreak, the worst in U.S. history tied to fresh produce, has been frustrating to officials, who have been forced not only to trace the path tomatoes take from field to plate but also to examine the many ingredients served with tomatoes in dishes such as guacamole and pico de gallo.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Until the Jalapeño scare is gone use Hatch Green Chile (Hot)


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Sometimes I make a mango salsa. It's pretty good on fish tacos.

Chop a couple of ripe mangos
Juice from half a lime
salt to taste
chopped green onions
chopped fresh cilantro
chopped pepper of your choice depending on how spicy you like it
if needed(depending on sweetness of mangos), a little sugar

I've never tried it, but you could probably substitute peaches for the mango.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Killer Jalapenos!!!!*



Fresh50 said:


> *FDA Confirms Jalapeños as Salmonella Source*
> 
> Jul 23, 2008 4:28 AM


It's funny you mention that, I picked up a killer jalapeno probably a couple of hours before they initiated the recall. Basically if you're young and healthy the only thing salmonella poisoning will do is give you diarrhea for about a week. It's been two days already, I really hope I didn't get salmonella poisoning and have it for another 5 :r:r


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

If a mexican may have a say in this, here'd be two of the most used salsas down here, plus a personal favorite:
----------------------------------
Salsa Verde (Green Salsa)

1 1/2 lb tomatillos (green small tomato)
1/2 cup chopped white onion
1/2 cup cilantro leaves
1 Tbsp fresh lime juice
1/4 teaspoon sugar
3 Serrano chiles (Jalapeños can do), stemmed, seeded and chopped
Salt to taste

Remove papery husks from tomatillos and rinse well. Cut in half and place cut side down on a foil-lined baking sheet. Place under a broiler for about 5-7 minutes to lightly blacken the skin.
Place tomatillos, lime juice, onions, cilantro, Serrano chiles, sugar in a food processor (or blender) and pulse until all ingredients are finely chopped and mixed. Season to taste with salt. Let cool.
----------------------------------
Salsa Roja (Red Salsa)

3 large, ripe tomatos
10 Serrano chiles
1/4 chopped white onion
1 peeled garlic clove
Chopped cilantro leaves
Salt to taste
1/4 cup water

Grill the tomatos and chiles. In a mortar, crush the garlic. Once peeled, crush the tomatos and chiles as well, add the onion and cilantro, salt and water.
----------------------------------
Salsa de cacahuate con chile de árbol (Peanut and red chile salsa)

20 seeded red chiles
25 peeled peanuts
1/2 cup olive oil
3 minced garlic cloves
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup water

Fry the peanuts in 1/4 cup olive oil without burning. Take out to let dry and put aside. In the same oil, fry the chiles and add the remaining 1/4 cup olive oil until crisp, without burning (it gives a terribly bitter taste when burnt). Add the garlic until golden. Put the peanuts, chiles and garlic aside but keep the oil where ye fried them. Put the garlic, peanuts and chiles in the food processor with the water and salt and heat with the oil over low heat for 10 minutes.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Killer Jalapenos!!!!*



Cheeto said:


> It's funny you mention that, I picked up a killer jalapeno probably a couple of hours before they initiated the recall. Basically if you're young and healthy the only thing salmonella poisoning will do is give you diarrhea for about a week. It's been two days already, I really hope I didn't get salmonella poisoning and have it for another 5 :r:r


Salmonella is only found in the intestines of animals, therefore, if ye get salmonella from a non-animal source, it means ye ate food watered with sweage waters and didn't wash it well...ye tell me if eating shite doesn't disgust ye that much.


----------

